# RSPCA, What do u think????



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

My sister as just rang me upset!!!

Yesterday she took her dog for a walk and saw a little ducking (well so she thought) on its own!!!

After taking the dog for a walk around and seeing the little ducking get picked on. 

She decide to take it home!!! She researched the ducking on the internet and found out it was a baby "canada goose". My sister didnt know what to do so she rang RSPCA and explained.

She was told to bring the baby goose down and they would put it into a santuary if it couldnt go back into the wild.

So my sister how lives in Leicester went to local RSPCA. Once there she gave her details etc and was called in to she vet. Then she was told oh these are vermin it will have to be put to sleep!!! 
My sister said No you told me it will go to santuary!! Please I will take it home and look after it.
Vet said to my sister it is vermin and we have your details so if you that it home we will prosercute you!!!

I wanted to share this story for your opninons my sister is upset6 that they lied to her!!!

RIP baby canada goose


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, given that rats are vermin and we still keep them as pets, there shouldn't have been any reason she couldn't have taken the goose home if she intended to keep it permanently. However, if she didn't have appropriate facilities to keep him permanently - including plenty of grazing and a pond - it might well have been kinder to the gosling to allow it to be put down.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

sounds familiar...i had a baby jackdaw with a bad wing, nursed him at home after taking him vets and getting his wing bandaged for a week.
called RSPCA and asked if they would take him from there on (i was due to have my baby in 2 weeks so couldnt keep him myself really) 
they say yeah sure, take him down there and they put him down..
was gutted wish i'd kept him now


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thought that RSPCA was there to help animals in need cant believe they put them to sleep esp if they are healthy animals.

Would they put down a healthy Cat or Dog!!!! NO


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I hate to say it, but....

The RSPCA *does* put down healthy cats and dogs, too.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor: them


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

I could perhaps understand if they'd given your sister a valid reason for Euthanizing it - but I can't see why a vet would label it as vermin. 

Even if Canada Geese are considered vermin by some, there are millions of them around. Euthanizing one little chick isn't going to help in any sense.

The RSPCA are rapidly losing support. A lot of what they do is good, there is no doubt about that, but there are more and more stories of them making rediculous decisions and sometimes they seem like a very hypocritical charity.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

At our sanctuary we have 3 rescued canada geese. They arent a native species so its illegal to release them into the wild. For future reference google wild life rescue centres and ring one of them as they will take it in and keep it. I never trust the RSPCA with anything


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Poor little goose:devil:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

what a shame but wot i dont understand is if its illegal to release vemin and non native species in to the wild then with do places like that one on wildlife sos program release grey squirels and the like


----------



## nip99 (Jun 24, 2008)

this is why i give money to the P.D.S.A, W.W.F and R.S.P.B,never to the r.s.p.c.a,bunch of clowns


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your support. 
I thought I may have missed something my sister is upset by the whole thing.
Does anyone no of a reason why they would have put him down :whip:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Because he's not a native species, he can't legally be set free again - he would have to be kept captive for the rest of his life.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

This is just another very good reason for not supporting the RSPCA! They never fail to disgust me! When I did work experience at out local RSPCA shelter when I was at college, a baby blackbird was brought in. It was put to sleep straight away, even though there was nothing wrong with it. When I asked why it had been put to sleep, I was told no-one had the time to rear it! I was apalled!


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

makes me sick


----------



## lincsflier (May 28, 2009)

Happens all the time used to have a friend who was an inspector with them and he got fed up with the red tape and the policies of them so he left over thing like this.


----------



## KING_GONZO (Apr 21, 2009)

LauraandLee said:


> Would they put down a healthy Cat or Dog!!!! NO


i wouldnt put it past them.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

the likes of magpies and other vermin are destroying our native species.
It is right that they are put down........when was the last time you saw a sparrow or starling......mostly due to the magpie.
Mink have decimated the countryside.
You really have to look at the problem with an open mind
paul


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

ive heard all this before....i hate the rspca, bunch of idiots & id never give them a penny....they spent millions on a new state of the art head office a few years ago....wouldnt that money have been better off spent on the animals or training their ill trained staff.....ive heard about tortoises they killed because they thought they were red eared sliders, they tried to prosecute some guy in bristol for keeping reptiles & spiders in poor conditions....they told the courts "the spiders were kept in such bad condition theyd even shed their own skins !!" 
They also tried to take a cat away from someone because it had fleas !!
Ive also seen fields that the RSPCA has "so called" approved for horses to be kept in, but there was no drinking water, there was broken glass bottles on the ground & dangerous farm machinery with spikes sticking out........they are a joke.
They do put down healthy cats and dogs.....thousands every year in fact.
Many many years ago they tried to ban keeping fish !! They would also like reptiles to be banned as pets.
They also think theyve got the power to take animals & enter your property...but they dont.....they need a warrent & police....even then you can refuse them permission & only allow the police in.....tell them to :censor: .........i do.


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

spit051261 said:


> the likes of magpies and other vermin are destroying our native species.
> It is right that they are put down........when was the last time you saw a sparrow or starling......mostly due to the magpie.
> Mink have decimated the countryside.
> You really have to look at the problem with an open mind
> paul


Rubbish the magpie isnt responsible for the demise of sparrows or starlings.....all larger birds prey on smaller birds....its part of nature & its been happening for 100,000's of years.

You need to research more before you make comments like that m8 !


----------



## Joshh (Nov 12, 2008)

Discusting


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

On the other hand would it have been able to survive or make it back if realeased, and can you look after wild animals and stuff?

i dont think they should have put it down by all means, but in a way they could have done some good.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

The_Real_Moreliaman said:


> Rubbish the magpie isnt responsible for the demise of sparrows or starlings.....all larger birds prey on smaller birds....its part of nature & its been happening for 100,000's of years.
> 
> You need to research more before you make comments like that m8 !


 Yeah it is nature.

And i see sparrows and starlings all the time.


----------



## Gramercy (Jun 23, 2009)

i would have thought that the RSPCA would have connections and be able to send such animals to the appropriate centre...fair enough if that centre doesn't have the facilities to care for a goose, but surely they must know of people who can, be they part of the RSPCA or a wildfowl sanctury etc.


...it smacks of lazyness on the part of the RSPCA person your sister had to deal with. Such a shame.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

spit051261 said:


> the likes of magpies and other vermin are destroying our native species.
> It is right that they are put down........when was the last time you saw a sparrow or starling......mostly due to the magpie.


Magpies are at least a native species.

Most of the reason you don't see sparrows and starlings is habitat loss - we're destroying the natural nesting sites AND we block off holes in our buildings that they might nest in too.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

And magpies are being controlled if it makes you feel better.

They are on the vermin list along with pigeons crows doves rabbits partridge etc...


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

the only real experience i have with the rspca was when i lost my ferret. she was literally picked up by them an hour after she escaped and the route she travelled wouldnt of taken her near any other animals. i picked her up off them 2 days later (first time i called they said they hadnt had any come in -WTF) and she was INFESTED with fleas!

not impressed :devil:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Everyone knocks societies for the bad things and often forget the good. Its a little warped to base your opinions solely on some bad issues, but everyone has a voice these days. 
Unfortunately we have to cull animals when they become an inbalance, especially if they've become to such an extent that we have in Britain. Go to any lake and you're likely to come across them (within season), greatly outnumbering other geese and ducks. I don't agree with culling but I consider it a necessary evil sometimes. And we can't expect the RSPCA to house every stray or injured animal.


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry but yes I have had personal experiance of this. We rescued a baby gery squirrel that had been hit by a car. It wasn't badly hurt, spoken to our vet they were going to treat it the next day. We kenw that it couldn't go back to the wild but we did have chipmunks in the garden sectioning off some of their cadge wouldn't have been difficlut till we could have sourced a wilde life centre willing to take this animal on.

Rang the RSPCA looking fo advice on feeding it, they came and put it down out side our home in the back of her van:bash:. How insentive I don't support them, Dogs trust yes :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

When people find injured wildlife they should google their nearest wildlife rescue centre as they are all willing to help even what people call vermin.
If we had a call about this gosling we would have reared it no problem at all.We already have 3 rescued Canada geese at the Sanctuary and they live in a large paddock with large pond and get locked up at night so the foxes dont take them. The same applies to Shelducks and we have 4 of them 2
A life is a life whatever the species


----------



## clair74 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think it is wrong if you r sister offered to take it home and care for it for the rest of its like that they then still put it to sleep.
It does not surprise me however the RSPCA are idiots.I would focus on the good they did if I ever found any good they have done.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

I cant believe they were so insensitive and patronising. Got to say the SSPCA (Scottish version) aint much better. They seem to spend most of their donation money on brand new land/range rovers while the rabbits are kept in cages barely big enough to turn around in and they scrimp on hay and bedding because they say they cant afford it (I volunteered for a short period). I got a rescued ferret from them. Apparently they are vet checked and kept for a week to ensure the animal is healthy...and yet somehow my PALE SANDY ferret who is almost WHITE on her back had an enormous black tick on the back of her neck which their well trained vet somehow missed. She was also in full heat, they didnt bother to jill jab her, and to put it politely she smelt like dog crap, literally she smelt exactly like a dogs poo, so I've no idea what they were feeding her but it certainly wasnt a ferret food, or probably even a cat food! Now she's got a good home, and we love the vicious little sod. :lol2:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

i took in a greyhound a few months ago (long long story, but it was an emergency and the woman needed to rehome it there and then or she was gonna give it to gypsies @[email protected] because social services had called the rspca to remove all her animals, now if i hadn't taken it in, rspca would never have seen him anyway cos the gypsies would have had him, which IMO -especially around here, the gypsies are worse than the rspca) so i took this greyhound in, was going to keep it as i already have a greyhound and a lurcher, but i also have cats. 
automatically this new greyhound attempted to rip the cats apart then spent the rest of the day being highly strung and stressed.
also he was quite underweight and i was worried about him.
after a day i knew i could not keep him, it wasn't fair on anyone in the house so i called around all the greyhound rescues, animal shelters in the whole south of england, practically begging for someone to take this greyhound in, all to no avail (bearing in mind he really was a really lovely boy at heart, a softie, he just hated cats.).
Eventually i caved in and called the RSPCA, who agreed to send an officer round to collect him.
while i was waiting for the rspca i had a call from a rescue in bristol who said they had room for him and had also sent someone to collect him, which i thought would have been FAR FAR better than the rspca, i was praying that they would turn up before the rspca.
unfortunately they RSPCA woman turned up first.
she was really nice and talked through everything for me, she said they didnt really have room for Jaz at the local centre, so i told her about the other rescue who were going to take him, she automatically said that she would take jazz, so the vet could look him over, then she would personally drive him to the bristol shelter.
so i (stupidly in retrospect) signed him over to her. 
the rspca woman called me the next day and told me he had a form of mange (cant recall what it was though) which he was being treated for, then he was to be transfered to the greyhound welfare center in devon. i thought it was strange that he didnt end up in bristol but was just happy that he was going somewhere knowlegeable where he might get a nice new home someday.
well i found out a few weeks ago (from my brother who recently started work at the local rspca centre) that the greyhound is STILL there, and is not to be rehomed, they say he is vicious. (erm...only with cats!) basically he is on death row. 
so no. i do not trust the RSPCA. not at all. they lie, cheat and blag their way for MONEY and dont even THINK about the animals they claim to know anything about.
my brother says that he is not allowed in the reptile room without an escort and is not even allowed near the tarantulas (despite both him and myself having a good deal more experience with reps and Ts than they have) he is however allowed into pens with violent dogs with only a walkie talkie for help.
sorry for the essay. rant over lol.


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

see this is why i think we as a communaty with love and respect for these anamals should like make a good and caring RSPCA if one of us could get a place of power in the RSPCA we could make a real diffrence


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

clair74 said:


> .
> It does not surprise me however the RSPCA are idiots.I would focus on the good they did if I ever found any good they have done.


you are right there my dads mate told him a bloke had a tortoise confiscated by the rspca as they said he diddnt know how to look after it ,they had it a :censor: hour and it was :censor: dead,
also my dads mate rescued things for the rspca they brought him over 50 iguanas within a 3 month period 1 died and they said they would prosecute him for not looking after it right .So he gave 2 hours to clear every animal they had given him out of his house


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

the vast majority of what they do is great and for the benefit of animalkind just becuase a few dont know thier arse from thier elbows and they have to follow guidelines not of thier making is no reason to demonise the organisation.

ed


----------



## donia (Apr 15, 2009)

like loxocemus says - they must do a lot of good too, but personally i havent had great experience with them:

had a baby squirrel that fell out of a tree come into the reserve i work at and the woman who brought it in was adamant that i get rspca involved - despite me telling her that they would put it down! so off it went  tried to call the rspca 4 times to find out about it, but was on hold for so long that i got fed up waiting. doesnt matter, as i know what they did with it  

going on a wildlife first aid course so i can deal with this sort of stuff myself next time!


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Dont they put down healthy reptiles as well ...........


----------



## The_Real_Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2009)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Dont they put down healthy reptiles as well ...........


Sorry ...but yes.

And i agree with loxocemus to an extent....we do need organisations like the RSPCA....if they wernt around then alot of animal cruelty would go unpunished......but the RSPCA spend a fraction of the amount they should do on the correct training of their staff & they animals they are meant to care for....they prefer to offload it onto other organisations or euthanise it.
I have knowledge of this because my sister *used* to work for them.

Someone said "you cant expect the RSPCA to house every injured animal or stray they come accross"....why not ?? have you seen the amount of money they get every year ?? at one point a few years ago they had over £350million quid in their bank account & they were STILL scrounging for more money !!


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

I too feel the staff are not properly trained -i feel sorry for any animal who ends up in one of the centres. I dog walked for a while at one -I met another volunteer very distessed as she had seen staff laugh over their cuppas about a dead guinea pig -frozen because the lad forgot to put the heat on overnight.
i have an RSPCA dog who was speyed far too young for her breed and then got told she should be PTS due to her bladder dropping into her pelvic bones -she wasn't and is still with me at 13 years old but been incontinent all those years.
I saw a mother cat separated by a thin partition from very young kittens --to dry her milk up as the new home wouldn't wait longer for her to be speyed. Not only is this physchologically very cruel -it also meant they had to hand rear the kits.
I have seen a GSD kicked into it's kennel with the most abusive language ever -which I could do nothing about as i was visiting and if the staff had realised it was me they would do nothing anyway as by that time I was dealing with head office and threatening them with publicity over the case of the pup I had from them.
They always pass the buck with wildlife and push as much as they can onto private vets -they also expect private vets to help them out then refuse to settle their accounts in a reasonable time.
Sorry but to date I find only a very few people who actively support them and chances are they have never been truly involved with them.


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I take in injured, underweight and abandoned baby hedgehogs and help at the local seal and raptor trust and I've come across lots of similar situations with hedgehogs, kingfishers, hawks, and you name it many of which are declining species. The RSPCA just don't want to know if it doesn't involve a cat or a dog and they even have a wildlife centre in Norfolk.


----------

